# AVZ  - AVZ Minerals



## adobee (3 March 2011)

http://www.avonleaminerals.com.au/


1st March 2011
*Re-commencement of Fe Resource definition drilling at Ondjou Prospect, Namibia
Diamond drilling program now underway at Ondjou: 5,000+m diamond drilling program scheduled over next three months

- Resource drilling occurring within a 1 Billion tonne+ exploration target* area
- Southern extension of Fe mineralisation covers 6kms+ of strike length
- Target Fe mineralisation from surface; width and continuity now being tested
- Continuing local involvement and regional assistance

DIRECTORS:
Mr David Noel Riekie Managing Director -- 
Mr Hamish Peter Halliday Non-Executive Director (other) -- 
Mr Roger Christian Steinepreis Chairman -- 
Mr Andrew James Gastevich Non-Executive Director (other) -- 
Mr Steven Andrew Parsons Alternate Director (other) --*


----------



## adobee (4 March 2011)

*Re: AVZ  - Avonlea Minerals*

Aside from Nambia AVZ hold a lease to the south of MYG's Gullewa lease,almost directly south of Brandy Hill.


----------



## happytown (4 March 2011)

*Re: AVZ  - Avonlea Minerals*

this one ran nicely after the initial resource estimate was released for ondjou

also of interest in its namibian leases is one near the famed tsumeb deposit, agentm has posted about tsumeb a bit over at the sbr thread, as sbr are currently drilling/awaiting results at their namibian leases near tsumeb

there is also talk of potential for ree's with avz

however, they are currently concentrating on their himba licences with their ongoing fe drilling program


----------



## adobee (28 March 2011)

*Re: AVZ  - Avonlea Minerals*

Announcement:

*Excellent DTR Results, redefine High Grade Fe Potential for Magnetite Fe Prospect, Namibia*Highlights

Thresher/Hammerhead/Bronzy DTR test work, from rock chip samples include:
62% DTR (from Fe head grade of 32%)
47% DTR (from Fe head grade of 32%)
42% DTR (from Fe head grade of 43%)
(25% of sample results exhibit 30%+ DTR characteristics)

Reprocessed aeromagnetics, confirms positive correlation with High Grade target horizons/DTR results
New high grade Fe target areas identified for Bronzy Prospect


----------



## adobee (14 April 2011)

*Re: AVZ  - Avonlea Minerals*

*DTR Results yield high quality Fe Concentrates*Confirms Significant and expanding Fe Prospectivity on Namibian EPL’s
Highlights
 DTR/DTC results from rock chip samples achieved high Fe concentrate, high weight recovery and low deleterious elements;
• Sample 651 - weight recovery (DTR) 62% producing high grade concentrate - 71% Fe
• Sample 204 - weight recovery (DTR) 41% producing high grade concentrate - 70% Fe
• Sample 967 - weight recovery (DTR) 42% producing high grade concentrate - 68% Fe
Namibian


----------



## adobee (14 April 2011)

*Re: AVZ  - Avonlea Minerals*

Fosters Stock Broking 

*Avonlea Minerals Ltd (AVZ.ASX, $0.18/share) ? DTR test work shows good results. Stock grossly undervalued. SPEC BUY (PT: $0.49/share) *

Recently, the company released the results of DTR test showing recoveries up to 62% (admittedly, from only one borehole). But generally speaking, the results have been quite positive with several holes showing +30% recoveries. Further testing is being conducted on a 75 micros grind size, which is far coarser than Australian magnetite averages, meaning energy costs at the finished project will be substantially lower than Australian peers. 

The company has been able to increase its resource exploration target to nearly 3.5bt. A JORC compliant resource exists at the Onjou Prospect of over 0.5bt. Drilling here is continuing, while a drill program at three other prospects is due to begin shortly. We expect much in the way of newsflow over the coming 6 to 9 months, including resources expansion at Onjou as well as maiden JORC resources at 3 other prospects. 
Our $0.49/share price target is extremely conservative and is based on a current EV/resource multiple of $0.023/t, as ascribed to the company by the market. We assume that a ~1.5bt resource will eventuate over the coming months, lifting the stock price to $0.49/share on this multiple. However, nearly all other iron ore juniors are trading at multiples far above this and thus the potential for AVZ to rerate upward remains high. Given this fact, we consider Avolea to be a BUY and wait on positive newsflow from current drilling activities.


----------



## adobee (18 April 2011)

*Re: AVZ  - Avonlea Minerals*



adobee said:


> Fosters Stock Broking
> 
> *Avonlea Minerals Ltd (AVZ.ASX, $0.18/share) ? DTR test work shows good results. Stock grossly undervalued. SPEC BUY (PT: $0.49/share) *
> 
> ...




Getting little to no interest.. even with a relodgement of their results... 
Perhaps the fosters boys should start buying if they value it at 50c.. rest of the market seems to have a care factor of about zero...


----------



## springhill (28 July 2012)

*Re: AVZ  - Avonlea Minerals*

MC - $2.5m
SP - 2.1c
Shares - 121m
Options - 50m
Cash - $766

HIGHLIGHTS FOR THE QUARTER
 Continuation of successful drilling outcomes for Vanadium
o Visible broad zones of mineralisation intersected
o New vanadium rich lithology identified
o Mineralisation remains open along strike and at depth
 Exceptional heavy mineral recovery grade from bulk samples
o 21% V205 ; 14% Zn; 53% Pb
o Simple gravity separation process
 Extensive surface ore dump surveyed
 Positive regional vanadium exploration program


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*Re: AVZ  - Avonlea Minerals*

*Maiden Resource Estimate – Abenab Vanadium Project, Namibia*

Highlights
● JORC Compliant Inferred Resource Estimate 0.86 million tonnes @ 1.25% V2O5 1
● Exploration Target of 1 to 1.5 million tonnes @ 1 to 1.2% V2O5
● Mineralisation remains open at depth and along strike with regional exploration potential
● Surface Stocks defined 80,000-130,000 tonnes @ 0.8 to 1.5% V2O5 (refer to ASX Release 19 June 2012)
● Superior vanadium concentrates achieved from gravity separation

The significance of the maiden resource estimate is apparent when considered in light of the exceptional concentrate grades achieved from simple (low capital intensity) gravity separation procedures for this unique style of mineralisation found at Abenab. The mineralisation is unlike the typical magnetite hosted vanadium deposits around the world.
The “tenor” or vanadium concentrate grade achieved by Avonlea in approximately 18-20% V2O5; the industry benchmark is up to 3% V2O5


----------



## greggles (19 February 2018)

AVZ Minerals is starting to look healthy. There were some encouraging drilling results released this morning regarding the company's drilling program at the Manono Lithium Project in the Democratic Republic of Congo.

Share price is up 11.40% to 31.8c so far today.


----------



## greggles (13 April 2018)

A bizarre query letter from the ASX to AVZ Minerals today. I'm not sure I've seen the likes of it before. Rather than paraphrase it I'll just attach the relevant announcement to the post, but it concerns a Twitter post made by a strategic advisor to AVZ who has a significant Twitter following and who apparently (or supposedly) Tweeted market sensitive information concerning AVZ that had not been released to the market.

This must be some kind of first.


----------



## galumay (13 April 2018)

Yes, saw it unfold on twitter, not a good look.


----------



## greggles (23 April 2018)

galumay said:


> Yes, saw it unfold on twitter, not a good look.



AVZ suspended again pending another ASX query. Have they put their foot in it again I wonder?


----------



## greggles (2 May 2018)

AVZ Minerals is on the nose after its recent antics and its share price is now about half of what it was in mid-January. Volume has been very heavy in the last couple of days and sellers have been offloading large parcels.

Looks to be some support at 15c. If it breaks down through that level, AVZ could be in trouble.


----------



## Wyatt (5 June 2018)

AVZ down yet again to .12 and maybe lower, what a terrible looking chart. Seemingly great resource in the middle of DRC nowhere, so tempted for a small bottom pick at .115 and stop at .099 below major support @.10. Surely this stock will be in demand one day, although I do know what bottom pickers usually get!

Besides I've got this in the 2018 FY tipping comp.

Gotta feel sorry for peeps who thought the same at higher prices


----------



## greggles (7 June 2018)

AVZ has broken down through support at 10c today after a Change of Director's Interest Notice was released which revealed that one of the company's Directors, Klaus Eckhof, sold 32,500,000 of his 63,000,000 shares in AVZ on the 4th, 5th and 6th of June at prices ranging from 17c to 11.89c per share.

Hardly a vote of confidence in the company's future. 

Update: It looks like there have been recent Ebola outbreaks in the DRC: http://outbreaknewstoday.com/democratic-republic-congo-ebola-update-preventing-spread-16653/


----------



## greggles (27 June 2018)

Things not improving for AVZ after dipping below 10c earlier this month as it now appears to be stagnating there. Volume has increased substantially in June and I imagine that unless there is good news to get it back above 10c it will continue to suffer as a result of tax loss selling.

Also, the company announced this morning that Klaus Eckhof has quit as Executive Chairman of AVZ: https://stockhead.com.au/resources/klaus-eckhof-quits-avz/

I'm not sure if that's good or bad news.


----------



## greggles (5 July 2018)

AVZ in more hot water with the ASX over another Twitter blunder. This is now becoming a little comical. Here's the original "clarification" announcement by the company.






Then came the ASX Query Letter:






Needless to say, the company did not think it was appropriate for Mr. Langford to be Tweeting such information.


----------



## mcgrath111 (5 July 2018)

greggles said:


> AVZ in more hot water with the ASX over another Twitter blunder. This is now becoming a little comical. Here's the original "clarification" announcement by the company.
> 
> View attachment 88175
> 
> ...



You beat me to it. 

Folks on HC we're saying it was a witch hunt etc. - But I don't see how ML doesn't shut up and not post sensitive info. I'm glad that the ASX issued another speeding ticket.

On another note, I would love to chuck some $ into AVZ, but the current downtrend has me running for the hills....well that and the face they're mining in the DRP.


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

Hey @greggles  …. I've been a bit more of an accumulate/hold kind of Trader for the last couple of years (and fortunately doing ok) so I haven't been very active on ASF and have consequently missed a lot of your postings on Stocks like this one …… 

You presented a good running summary of what was happening, and to be honest, this was an important aspect of trading Specs which needs to be recognised by anyone trying to make a dollar from the markets ….. 

I have nothing to add on this particular Stock other than "the chart says it all" … and the old adage of "where there is smoke there is fire" rings true when trading the Spec end of the market.

Basically, … well done for your continual postings on various Stocks when seemingly no one is watching (I'm sure they are)

My recent re-entry into checking Stocks etc was motivated by @Joe Blow obviously needing subscribers to get the place revved up a bit and hopefully generate a bit more discussion/interest ...… 

My effort is small but I'm sure Joe appreciates your continual input …. just don't burn yourself out Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (6 July 2018)

Think this has stopped its down move.
.078 is stop if hit to the down side.
If I was to buy this Id buy at the low 8s
and look for sell at 13 is hold over 13.5c
Right now its consolidating within that VC Bar
Range.


----------



## galumay (7 July 2018)

You would be a brave duck to buy this business! Given the events that have unfolded its looking quite possible that this will go to nothing, quickly. Its another company built on hype and pumping over at HC, same players, same story, different day.


----------



## barney (7 July 2018)

I know very little about AVZ but a quick look through recent announcements shows a fairly high cash burn rate …. 

Close to $30 million in capital raised since last August ….. although they still had around $23 million as of the March Quarter …. so plenty of cash on hand.

Don't know a lot about Lithium but they are apparently drilling up some decent widths and grades …

JORC resource expected during July ….

The chart is showing signs of a potential reversal form an extended downtrend ….. 

Looks a reasonable punt from a Spec point of view but a punt is still a punt … and given their market Cap of $190 million … the punt needs to be backed with something concrete …. 

Interested in your comment that it could go to nothing though @galumay  ….. I note they have had some minor legal issues to deal with but they are now sorted?? ……  Just curious. Cheers.


----------



## galumay (7 July 2018)

barney said:


> I note they have had some minor legal issues to deal with but they are now sorted?? …… Just curious. Cheers.




The risk is they are not sorted, that there is much more uncovered and/or ASIC or the ASX take some action against the market manipulation that has gone on. There is a small industry in ripping off retail investors in these speccy resource plays whith keywords like "lithium", "blockchain", "Cannabis" etc. A fair indicator is watching the pumpers and rampers on HC, often insiders in both the business and the site. 

If you want to risk your hard earned in setups like this its worth trying to find out who is playing what game, there are some guys that post on twitter that work very hard to uncover these sort of rorts.

The regulators are pretty hopeless at policing the manipulation, I recently had an email conversation about some of this stuff with someone senior at ASX, the end result was he just claimed, "its not our problem, we just make sure companies comply with listing rules. What the directors do on social media to manipulate prices and defraud retail investors is not within our control." (paraphrased)


----------



## barney (8 July 2018)

OK thanks for that …. As I say, I don't know much about this operation …. for Spec plays in general, the quality of management is one of my top requirements before I put down a cent now days …… Even with due diligence we punters can never be sure if we are being fed truth or something slightly twisted. Will keep a lazy eye on this Stock for future reference.


----------



## greggles (25 July 2018)

AVZ has climbed back to 15c over the last month. The chart for June and July is starting to resemble a cup. Now we just need the handle.

Volume in the last month has been relatively low so there has been little supply for the buyers wishing to get on board. 15c does appear to be an area of resistance so it may struggle to get and stay above it.

There has been no news of note for the last couple of weeks so the move back up to 15c has been on the back of improving sentiment. I suspect that it will retreat from 15c a little or consolidate just below it until there is a catalyst that determines its direction one way or another.


----------



## barney (25 July 2018)

Not sure what to make of this one …. The Chart actually looks good to me in the short term but the abrupt reversal off the recent bottom adds a couple of question marks. On the fence at the moment.


----------



## greggles (26 July 2018)

barney said:


> Not sure what to make of this one …. The Chart actually looks good to me in the short term but the abrupt reversal off the recent bottom adds a couple of question marks. On the fence at the moment.



It's retreated from 15c today as I suspected it would. There just doesn't seem to be enough volume to push it through that resistance. Sellers have taken control this morning and it's dropped back to 14c.

I think AVZ is going to need a catalyst of some sort to push it through 15c and will most likely drift around and consolidate between 10c and 15c until we get a clear direction one way or the other.


----------



## barney (26 July 2018)

Management indicated they were to release a JORC resource in July …. That leaves Friday or next Monday.  They have some pretty healthy Intervals on their drilling so far … 
Wouldn't be surprised to see some end of month Speccing on that if the numbers are good.  

A lot of recent volume traded around the 9-10 cent area so there would have to be some profit taking on any good news/spike you'd reckon … Its a punt but probably a fair punt for a short term trade


----------



## greggles (25 October 2018)

barney said:


> I have nothing to add on this particular Stock other than "the chart says it all" … and the old adage of "where there is smoke there is fire" rings true when trading the Spec end of the market.




Very true barney. Speccies are inherently risky and are not the kind of stocks to hold long term unless you are a high conviction investor with a well researched and in-depth understanding of the relevant business. However, all the research and analysis in the world cannot account for all contingencies. We're all still punters, irrespective of how certain we might be.

As for AVZ Minerals, all I can do is echo "the chart says it all" and in this case the chart is screaming "Sell!"


----------



## galumay (25 October 2018)

galumay said:


> If you want to risk your hard earned in setups like this its worth trying to find out who is playing what game,




The Hot Copper rampers, pumpers and dumpers shook the poor old retail investors out of the tree again.
Investors need to look at management of companies and check their track records, this one has been in the making for quite a while. Hope no one here did their money.


----------



## myrtie100 (31 May 2019)

I'm choosing this one for the June 19 tipping comp.
There seems to be quiet a bit of excitement at the moment, up 33% today!
The volume has been building over the past couple of weeks.
It's fallen from .36c, 18 months ago, and now appears to have found the bottom.


----------



## SilverRanger (2 July 2019)

This is my pick for the July tipping comp, I'm hoping to see a similar move in May. AVZ now holds 5% extra for their tenament, which will translate into even greater share of profit if this eventually takes off


----------



## Trav. (5 July 2019)

After making a couple of bucks on this I got sucked into going back for more and that was not a good move. That's what you get when you break your rules, so I thought that I should fess up and post my failure 

Looking severely oversold at the moment and can move pretty quick, so I am left waiting on some catalyst to give it another run.


----------



## Trav. (6 July 2019)

I thought that I would delve in a little deeper and look at what AVZ has been up to. 

Timeline from Scoping Study which gives a good indication on the next set of catalyst that is required to get the SP moving again. The Met work is underway and due Q4 but no progress updates so far which I am sure people are waiting for.






Also highlights the issue about funding which will be interesting as this resource is in the DRC and AVZ recently executed a Strategic Relationship Agreement with Huayou Cobalt Group( Chinese cobalt supplier ) which is non binding and non exclusive.  






Some key recent announcements shown below and their effect on the SP


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> I thought that I would delve in a little deeper and look at what AVZ has been up to.



I've had a look at this and while it's a massive resource and high grade, it's in the middle of Africa, in the DRC. Major geostrategic risk and the logistics look prohibitive. It's 1600km to Dar es Salam. eek! How big is the concentrate that needs to be further refined? Must be train loads. Such a shame it's not 50km from Perth.


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2019)

Looking at their last figures makes it seem economical though. Just have to believe in the transport costs and the long term assumed price of Li2O.


----------



## Trav. (8 July 2019)

kennas said:


> View attachment 96035
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then it definitely wouldn't get of the ground, too many do-gooders greenies over here.


----------



## barney (8 July 2019)

I doubt the chart troubles are directly related to AVZ in particular … A lot of lithium Stocks had a little spike a while back and looked like a resurgence was happening, then all have been unceremoniously dumped since ….. I bought some LPD a while back, probably with the same idea as you with AVZ  @trav … it looked good for a second, then bit me on the rump  …….. I sold half and am just about to dump the rest …. that's when it will take off again lol  ……. I still love Specs for some reason


----------



## Trav. (8 July 2019)

kennas said:


> View attachment 96035
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just scanned the scoping study again and the high transport costs got a mention, but what jumped out for me was the following






I think that the Chinese will not let this resource sit idle for to long as the EV revolution is getting closer.


----------



## barney (8 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> Just scanned the scoping study again and the high transport costs got a mention, but what jumped out for me was the following
> I think that the Chinese will not let this resource sit idle for to long as the EV revolution is getting closer.




Yeah well spotted Trav ……  You certainly don't spend that kind of cash on something unless you intend to use it.


----------



## Trav. (13 July 2019)

Some progress on the DFS for AVZ

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190712/pdf/446kn258crjsl3.pdf


----------



## galumay (13 July 2019)

More baggies gunna get caught by the HC pumpers & dumpers, one of their favourite plays to separate retail traders and their money.


----------



## aus_trader (22 July 2019)

Up a lot today, no news or anything. Not sure if there is a reason for the price rise...


----------



## Trav. (22 July 2019)

I was just looking at the volme and 32M traded so far which isn't to large for this stock, I would say 

Some large dumps in May / June between 80 - 100M so if we had that sort of volume I would be really looking for a reversal tomorrow but will be interesting to see how it closes today.


----------



## aus_trader (22 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> I was just looking at the volme and 32M traded so far which isn't to large for this stock, I would say
> 
> Some large dumps in May / June between 80 - 100M so if we had that sort of volume I would be really looking for a reversal tomorrow but will be interesting to see how it closes today.




Interesting. Let's see what happens...

The reason it caught my eye is, I've been monitoring Lithium stocks to see if there is any interest in this hated sector and saw AVZ spike in price.


----------



## Trav. (28 July 2019)

Fingers crossed for a good week ahead as I gambled on this earlier this month and got caught with my pants down. Looking to get out of this trade and hopefully learn my lesson. Well one can only hope


----------



## aus_trader (29 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> Fingers crossed for a good week ahead as I gambled on this earlier this month and got caught with my pants down. Looking to get out of this trade and hopefully learn my lesson. Well one can only hope
> 
> View attachment 96439



Looks like price may rise in the short term since it looks to me like a double-bottom around 4.6c and now breaking up above 5.5c. Just my thoughts as I am monitoring this Lithium stock.


----------



## rnr (11 April 2020)

Given the somewhat recent discussion regarding O'Neil's "Pocket Pivot" this particular chart caught my eye as I was flicking through a number of charts.
The green rectangle is a good example of a basing formation whilst the green arrow highlights a pocket pivot as described by O'Neil's disciples.

The blue arrow highlights an example of bullish type "A" divergence which @perter2 mentions occasionally in his posts.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 April 2020)

Haven't been following this.... the implications are interesting, to say the least.
.


> AVZ is the second miner in a week to be hit by the Federal government’s unannounced but clear new tough scrutiny of Chinese investment in the country’s minerals sector. This time, though, Canberra’s reach has extended to a planned mine in central Africa and demonstrates that the ownership, not necessarily the location, of any critical minerals project is what matters.



. .
https://smallcaps.com.au/federal-go...ning-investment-avz-minerals-lithium-project/


----------



## debtfree (8 December 2020)

Looking at the chart of AVZ it looks a little more promising of late. New Yearly High and Horizontal Resistance at 0.105, just where price finished today. 
Will it break out above this level, time will tell. Thought I'd throw a chart up for viewing.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 December 2020)

Noticed a bit of a jump on Christmas Eve from offtake announcement.
Any ideas what the announcement equates to in potential income?

Am perusing candidates for the yearly comp... ! Still undecided.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2020)

6 months of sideways, but things are on the up since early October.
Running out of time to make a decision for the comp... YTD chart.
Not held.


----------



## qldfrog (29 December 2020)

my systems jumped on this one and I even missed one entry this morning as it overshot my entry point


----------



## Skate (30 December 2020)

*My contribution*
AVZ has been a stellar performer.

*Off-topic*
Also, INR, PLS & SDG have been kind to the HappyCat Strategy.



frugal.rock said:


> 6 months of sideways,



@frugal.rock (IMHO) a breakout from a consolidation zone is always a worthy ride.


qldfrog said:


> my systems jumped on this one and I even missed one entry this morning as it overshot my entry point



@qldfrog, it's a buggar when this happens but trading rules are trading rules.











Skate.


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2021)

This thing is trying to break out...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 July 2021)

kennas said:


> This thing is trying to break out...



not yet... 16c now

.....
Investors ended up offering $10 million more than being sought by way of a placement at 13c, with the extra amount being accepted by the company and lifting the cash infusion to $40 million. *However, the company has now decided to cancel plans for a shareholder purchase plan *_due to the heavily oversubscribed placement._

AVZ says the placement was well supported by “high quality” institutions in Australia and North America. Subscribers also included a European-based physical energy commodities merchant.

The company will raise its stake from 60% to 75% by exercising options to take out a minority shareholder at a cost of $20 million.
The enlarged balance sheet will also help the company negotiate project financing.
Thirdly, AVZ will set up a working capital and contingency buffer during project development.
The company says the purpose of the placement was to clear the way for working toward a final investment decision.


----------



## Beaches (4 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *However, the company has now decided to cancel plans for a shareholder purchase plan *_due to the heavily oversubscribed placement._




Retail gets the short straw again
.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2021)

Crikey! Why did I have this on my watch list and watch this happen from the side lines...


----------



## Boggo (17 November 2021)

May be of interest.
(Disclosure,I do hold AVZ).

AVZ fireside chat


----------



## barney (17 November 2021)

Boggo said:


> May be of interest.
> (Disclosure,I do hold AVZ).
> 
> AVZ fireside chat



How's your ticker going since the jabaroo @Boggo  Hopefully back to normal


----------



## Boggo (17 November 2021)

barney said:


> How's your ticker going since the jabaroo @Boggo  Hopefully back to normal




Still having wide ranges in blood pressure for no apparent reason but rest now seems stable. Thanks barney.


----------



## barney (17 November 2021)

Boggo said:


> Still having wide ranges in blood pressure for no apparent reason but rest now seems stable. Thanks barney.



M8 that is unfortunate and I'm sorry the problems are ongoing

Out of curiosity, when you had your last vax (I assume 2nd?), did you get any pain in the arm post vax (compared to the 1st vax?), 

And/or any metallic taste in your mouth/tongue immediately after?? 

Cheers ... and ps Happy if you prefer to take this to another thread ... maybe @Craton  's thread on his post vax story.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2021)

Someone shoot me.  ☹️


----------



## Skate (22 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Someone shoot me.  ☹️





Skate said:


> No one knows whether the market is at the top, bottom, or otherwise anyway.




*It's never too late*
Another buy today @ $0.615

Skate.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2021)

Skate said:


> *It's never too late*
> Another buy today @ $0.615
> 
> Skate.




I'm afraid of FOMO.


----------



## Nev Morris (3 January 2022)

Hope you still have your shares.. I bought in over 12 months ago at 16 cents and have enjoyed the slow rise,, hoping this year will be better with the sign off by the DRC  Government. I believe take offs from Lithium and tin are at 80% already and the mine life has been extended to 29.5 years. Plenty more exploration drilling to be done, they have secured a port site and a rail transport route as well. Time to start the build, get the hydro electricity station back in working order and upskill the local work force ready to hit the ground running.. Fingers crossed.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

Relentless ?


----------



## qldfrog (13 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Relentless ?
> 
> View attachment 135644



A darling of my systems.in out in out.cashing cashing cashingonly today did i realise what it is all about.the orispect of having to actually build something is scary: money raising and high probability to burn billions to no end..but that is mining for you


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2022)

Over $3b MC now. I couldn't go near it after $1b. Maybe I just didn't understand the fundamentals. Or, I shouldn't have looked.


----------



## LuckyH (11 February 2022)

A lot of rubbish going down on HC with the AVZ discussion. Is this the best page to discuss AVZ? There doesn't seem to be too much discussion here. I was hoping to get away from HC and find something that has daily posts without the baiting etc. I am a holder and new to this site. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2022)

LuckyH said:


> A lot of rubbish going down on HC with the AVZ discussion. Is this the best page to discuss AVZ? There doesn't seem to be too much discussion here. I was hoping to get away from HC and find something that has daily posts without the baiting etc. I am a holder and new to this site. Thanks in advance.




There's no baiting, ramping, down ramping, or agro here. Those posters find themselves out the door very quickly.

You'll find less minute by minute commentary on SP movements but more analysis on what something might be valued at and TA on probable chart movements.


----------



## LuckyH (11 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> There's no baiting, ramping, down ramping, or agro here. Those posters find themselves out the door very quickly.
> 
> You'll find less minute by minute commentary on SP movements but more analysis on what something might be valued at and TA on probably chart movements.



Exactly what I am looking for. So do you just search AVZ and then look for the latest posts? There appear to be several different AVZ threads. Thanks Sean.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2022)

LuckyH said:


> Exactly what I am looking for. So do you just search AVZ and then look for the latest posts? There appear to be several different AVZ threads. Thanks Sean.




It should all be in this thread. If it's mentioned elsewhere it might be in general discussion on Lithium, or Outstanding Breakouts thread, for eg.


----------



## greggles (13 April 2022)

AVZ has received a positive technical opinion from the Department of Mines, which is the last proceedural step before the Minister of Mines make a decision to grant or not to grant the Mining Licence for the Manono Lithium and Tin Project.

I can't see why the Manono Project Mining Licence wouldn't be granted, making this very good news for AVZ. Confirmation in the coming weeks should send the AVZ share price higher.


----------



## greggles (9 May 2022)

Hmmmm... this is either good news or very bad news. I hope it's not resource nationalism.


----------



## peter2 (11 May 2022)

A Chinese company is trying to muscle into this lithium project.


----------



## levin123 (11 May 2022)

Let's see how this plays out. If they entered arbitration in Paris it would probably be in the company's best interest to remain under suspension during right? Could take quite a while to resolve.


----------



## Sean K (12 December 2022)

Oh oh.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> Someone shoot me.



_Not only you, in all likelihood._

AVZ Minerals has extended its suspension from sharemarket trade until January 31 or until it can make an earlier announcement to the market.

It says the suspension that has been in place since early May is necessary as it waits for an update on its mining license in the Democratic Republic of Congo. It has not commented on the reasons why it’s yet to receive the license.

The explorer says it retains legal title to a 75 per cent ownership interest in the Manono lithium deposit, which is regarded as the world’s largest untapped hard rock lithium deposit.

The miner also said it has been the subject of a "_hostile third-party campaign"_  run by parties seeking to acquire an interest in the Manono project through questionable and irregular means


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Not only you, in all likelihood._
> 
> AVZ Minerals has extended its suspension from sharemarket trade until January 31 or until it can make an earlier announcement to the market.
> 
> ...




Yikes! I said that on 22 Nov 21 when it was about 70c and it still doubled from there. I watched it run all the way up without hitting the buy button for some reason. I think I was scared of the MC running away to what I thought was unsupported levels. 

I'm not sure how long @Skate held it before it imploded in Apr 22. From all reports something dodgy seems to have been going on behind the scenes here with continuous disclosure, at least.


----------



## Skate (15 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> I'm not sure how long @Skate held it before it imploded in Apr 22




@Sean K,* this is a trade of my "PANDA Strategy"*
I'll briefly explain the chart for a clearer explanation of how I trade. First off, I should remark that a "Buy Signal" is only generated when the two ribbons (at the bottom of the chart) are both green. A double green ribbon means, I'm good to buy if all the other "Buy Conditions" are met. 

*There were minimal opportunities to enter (AVZ)*
After the first buy signal, the first exit condition was because of the "Trailing Stop Exit" (Pink Down Arrow). The next exit condition was from a "Take Profit Stop" (Green Down Arrow). If there was a "yellow down arrow" it denotes a "Stale Stop Exit". 

*The "PANDA Strategy" chart of AVZ*
Using a variety of exit strategies normally gets me out well in advance of others. The entry & exits are clearly marked for those interested.






Skate.


----------

